# New to the Forum, New to Hiking/Camping



## NomadicRachel (Oct 5, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I am Rachel, 32 from England. I recently made the decision to take up hiking and camping, and in March 2016 I will be attempting my first hike/multi-day camping trip in Comrie, Scotland. I am currently carefully researching my gear, and routes to take etc (although given I don't know what to look for, progress is quite slow!).

I like to know stuff before I do stuff, so apologies in advance if I ask seemingly idiotic questions about camping! 

Nice to meet you all ^_^

EDIT: Do I need to be a driver to join this forum? Just noticed almost everyone's using motorhomes here, hehe.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 5, 2015)

The forum is called 'Wildcamping for Motorhomes', but then, I didn't have one when I first  joined.

You may wish to try another forum like BCUK though? But welcome!


----------



## NomadicRachel (Oct 5, 2015)

Robmac said:


> The forum is called 'Wildcamping for Motorhomes', but then, I didn't have one when I first  joined.
> 
> You may wish to try another forum like BCUK though? But welcome!



Ha oooops, I will admit I didn't see that I just saw the Wild Camping bit hahaha. Sorry about that! I am still curious about routes and nice places to see however, so it will be interesting to stick around if I'm welcome  I'll give BCUK a bash, thanks!


----------



## Robmac (Oct 5, 2015)

NomadicRachel said:


> Ha oooops, I will admit I didn't see that I just saw the Wild Camping bit hahaha. Sorry about that! I am still curious about routes and nice places to see however, so it will be interesting to stick around if I'm welcome  I'll give BCUK a bash, thanks!



You should get plenty of advice, many members from Scotland here, and many campers.

Are you camping on sites or just wild?


----------



## NomadicRachel (Oct 5, 2015)

Robmac said:


> You should get plenty of advice, many members from Scotland here, and many campers.
> 
> Are you camping on sites or just wild?



My plan for my first hike (cos I'm a total noob and all) was to generally secure a camp at Comrie Croft, but generally head out in the surrounding areas for 5-6 days. That way, if the weather's terrible I can just work on my camping skills, and if it's decent I can find places to wild camp and work on my trail navigation.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 5, 2015)

NomadicRachel said:


> My plan for my first hike (cos I'm a total noob and all) was to generally secure a camp at Comrie Croft, but generally head out in the surrounding areas for 5-6 days. That way, if the weather's terrible I can just work on my camping skills, and if it's decent I can find places to wild camp and work on my trail navigation.



I have camped a lot in Scotland, sadly not in the area you are going to. But I often have a tent at a base camp and just wander off for days with a tarp and a bivvy bag and a few bits and bobs, usually in Winter.

For obvious reasons, this would not be as safe for a young lady if you are travelling alone, so if that is the case, be careful. I would say though, that I know girls who camp at remote locations on their own and they have  been fine.


----------



## caledonia (Oct 5, 2015)

If it's camping and hiking you want why not try one of Scotland's many long distance way marked walks. The West Highland Way, Spey Side Way, Great Glen Way. They pass through amazing scenery and hikers are well catered for on the route and the chance meeting up with fellow hikers to walk with.


----------



## Steveyates02 (Oct 5, 2015)

Robmac said:


> I have camped a lot in Scotland, sadly not in the area you are going to. But I often have a tent at a base camp and just wander off for days with a tarp and a bivvy bag and a few bits and bobs, usually in Winter.
> 
> For obvious reasons, this would not be as safe for a young lady if you are travelling alone, so if that is the case, be careful. I would say though, that I know girls who camp at remote locations on their own and they have  been fine.


is that because u have run out of fuel rob and looking for a garage


----------



## Robmac (Oct 5, 2015)

Steveyates02 said:


> is that because u have run out of fuel rob and looking for a garage



No, It's because I can drink and walk (well stagger), but not drink and drive!


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 5, 2015)

hi r no 32 If you had not told us you had no van we would have never known ,so you are here now have fun and some day you may buy or build a we van your self,there handy as a base or when it gets bad outside.


----------



## Steveyates02 (Oct 5, 2015)

lol hope ur not referring to me falling over the stack of wood at the fire the other night some idiot put it in my line of walk to the van hehe


----------



## Robmac (Oct 5, 2015)

Steveyates02 said:


> lol hope ur not referring to me falling over the stack of wood at the fire the other night some idiot put it in my line of walk to the van hehe



As if Steve. I was too p~~~ed to notice!


----------



## Haaamster (Oct 5, 2015)

Steveyates02 said:


> is that because u have run out of fuel rob and looking for a garage



More likely he ran out of beer and was looking for a pub :lol-049:


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::dog::drive::goodluck:


----------



## runnach (Oct 5, 2015)

Actually for me at least it matters not you have no van ...lots of people here who are experienced campers ...bike and bivi style etc. As Trevskoda suggest bit further down the line you may desire a base vehile to be errm a base !!. lots of people to help you ....For me at least you share a love of the outdoors so pull up a chair lass , and join the nonsense

Channa


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Oct 5, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jeanette (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi and


----------



## jeanette (Oct 5, 2015)

OOPS that was a mistake haha try again hehe Hi and :welcome: what ever your mode of transport be safe and happy travels


----------



## mac163 (Oct 6, 2015)

*Comrie*

Just as an aside, we live near Comrie and as a general rule May is often a better month for weather than March in Scotland ..... but if you are restricted to dates ..... I am sure you will still have a great time and as a bonus no midgies to battle with!
Cheers
Mac


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi and welcome along to the site.


----------



## whitebaby (Jan 5, 2016)

If you go outdoors camping,there many things you need to prepare,tent,cookware,backpack and so on.


----------



## Randonneur (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi Rachel,

Welcome to the forum. Most of us here will have started off tent camping at some point and many of us like to go walking / hiking and use our motorhomes as a base camp.

I don't know the Comrie area but we were on the Isle of Skye in august and found our way to the Glenbrittle campsite which is absolutely beautiful and right at the end of what seems like the road to nowhere with lots of good walking in the Cuillin mountains from the site.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 5, 2016)

I think she's gone!


----------

